# Review: Olight H2R NW and CW



## Budda (Jun 11, 2017)

Due to severe time limitations, this review is published with a reduced amount of writing, pics, data.

The Olight H2R is a new headlamp, the 18650 version of the successful H1R. The H2R shares the design of the H1R, same electronic switch and magnetic charging system. The H2R claims a max output of 2300 lumens, has a new headlamp mount and is available both in CW and NW version.

As usual, Olight takes great care in the box of their lights. 


















The only difference between the CW and NW version is a mark on the CW or NW writing, on the side





Let’s proceed with the unboxing

























H2R (the battery in inside), headband, magnetic charging cable, replacement foam pad, manual.





The H2R (110x25x23mm / H2R 64g / H2R + Battery 109g / H2R + Battery + Mount 174g).









The usual magnetic tailcap with the integrated charging system


























The long clip works both ways, and has a lanyard hole. 









Visual differences between CW and NW









The H2R and the H1R, side to side comparison





Another change is the headband mount. Not only is easier to attach and remove the H2R to the headband, thanks to a “buckle” system





The back of the headband mount has a foam pad to make it more confortable to use the headband





And also has a magnet in it, allowing you to attach the whole headband and the light onto metallic surfaces





In case you are not interested in having a magnet in the headband mount, you can remove the magnet and use the replacement foam provided





The light can be attached to the headband mount even with the clip on, but it is a bit stretched and hard to rotate.









The best thing is to use it without the clip






*
UI*
Standard Olight interface:
The light turns on and off with a single click.
From off, keep pressed the switch to turn the light on at moonlight
When the light is on keep pressed the switch to circle between low, mid and high mode.
The light has memory mode except for turbo (comes back on high).
Double click for turbo mode
Triple click for SOS.
Lockout mode: keep pressed the switch for more than 2seconds when the light is off. Re-do for unlocking the light.The provided proprietary RCR battery is an IMR, that is able to give high discharge performances without the risk of being over discharged since it is protected. This cell will work in other lights, because the only proprietary feature is its charging aspect: while the cell can be charged in any charger, the charging feature of the light works only with the proprietary cell. The light can function with any other CR or RCR cell, as long as they are button top, but can’t recharge them.
To charge the battery just connect the magnetic base to the tailcap. During the charging process the light in base will be red, and green when the charging is done.
(Images from my review of the H1R)



















* Beamshots*









The tint of the NW is really good for my eyes. A warm and pleasant NW.
































* Output and runtime*






















* My thoughts*
The light is well made and finished.
Output, regulation and runtime are good. 
Beam is really great. I don’t know if the optic is the same of the H1R, it looks very similar (also the emitter is different between the H1R and the H2R), but the beam is really ideal for a flood headlamp. The spill is wide and even if the light is held horizontally, it arrives at your feet. The throw is limited, as expected. 
I like the new headband with the (removable) integrated headband, and the clip that works both ways.
I feel the lack of another level on the 1000ish lumen mode. I wish the lowest output mode would be low (a sublumen firefly).
The magnetic charging system is easy to operate, reliable at every connection and intuitive. Unfortunately it only works with OIight proprietary rechargeable 18650 cells, and the H2R works only with button top IMR cells.

Overall, I am very satisfied with the H2R. I’ve been using and waiting the H1R in my hikes and run, and I’ve been waiting for a light that shared the same beam and with more runtime. Not only the H2R delivers that, but it also adds a great tint (on the NW), a two way clip and a better headband system. I still wish it had 2-3 more levels.

Thanks to: AntoLed for the camera help, the thermal camera and the luxmeter


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Budda for the Runtime charts and for taking time and effort in posting your review. 

WOW !! for that the massive wide-spread of monstrous Flood, it's a wall of light !

A few queries,
a) is the NW tint as warm and as nice as 3800 kelvin ?
b) how Hot that thing gets ?? ahh, like will your fingers get burnt when trying to switch down ?
c) to exit from Turbo, do you double press OR do you need to momentary off it and re-on this thing? 

Like the flat regulation. 
The turbo is crazy! 

Although I have yet to receive my unit, I could imagine me wishing for this light to have a lot more throw. 

Thanks and best regards


----------



## Mr Baz (Jun 11, 2017)

The specs might say the moonlight is 1 lumen, but it's lower real world probably half a lumen. I like a low mode but I'm not a fan of ultra low 0.1/0.2 lumen modes


----------



## Budda (Jun 11, 2017)

I have made a thermal video.
very usable thermal wise.


----------



## stephenk (Jun 11, 2017)

Great beam shots !


----------



## Budda (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## proceed5 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you very much Budda for the Thermal Video.

From your video, it looks like your NW unit is more stable, it's more gradual, even after the second turbo press. This looks ok.
Your CW unit varied a lot more.

Thank you again Budda for the video, very much appreciated.


----------



## Zak (Jun 12, 2017)

If this light sounds good... I suggest reading maukka's review before you buy one.

The included battery is *not,* in fact protected and those are live contacts on the tailcap. maukka was able to pull 20A from the battery and discharge it to 2.0V with no sign of a protection trip, as well as driving a 2A load from the contacts on the outside of the light. So that's an unprotected 18650 inside a metal tube with live contacts on the outside and a *magnet* behind them for attracting conductive objects. You're then supposed to put this contraption, which is really starting to sound like a pipe bomb about now, in your pocket or wear it on your head.

I'm not skittish about Li-ion batteries. I recommend unprotected 18650s on a regular basis and rarely use protected cells myself (do not over-discharge, short-circuit or eat unprotected 18650s). I run laptop pulls in series lights (tested for similar capacity and resistance, of course). I over-discharge cells intentionally while testing review lights. With that in mind, I don't want to be in the same room as an H2R.

Armytek uses a diode to prevent current flowing from the exposed contacts of its magnetic-charging lights. I measured only the 6.7μA standby current from the exposed contacts with the tailcap in the charge position, and none in the use position. Someone should tell Olight's engineers about this new technology.


----------



## gunga (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow. I didn't know about that. I'll skip the high tech bomb. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Zak,
Noted with thanks.
Yes, I have read the reviews and comments from other reviewers/flashaholics re the live charging ports, appreciate the feedback. 
Thank you Zak. 
Yup, it is potentially dangerous to be carrying around a potentially harmful equipment.


----------



## maukka (Jun 13, 2017)

Budda said:


>




That's super cool! I wish my cheap Flir One could do a multi-point measurement on a video. What do you use?


----------



## Budda (Jun 15, 2017)

DIY Thermocam


----------



## Mr Baz (Jun 27, 2017)

Zak said:


> If this light sounds good... I suggest reading maukka's review before you buy one.
> 
> The included battery is *not,* in fact protected and those are live contacts on the tailcap. maukka was able to pull 20A from the battery and discharge it to 2.0V with no sign of a protection trip, as well as driving a 2A load from the contacts on the outside of the light. So that's an unprotected 18650 inside a metal tube with live contacts on the outside and a *magnet* behind them for attracting conductive objects. You're then supposed to put this contraption, which is really starting to sound like a pipe bomb about now, in your pocket or wear it on your head.
> 
> ...



The fact is you can't short it out via the contacts because I submersed it in water and nothing bad happens, you can put a wire right across it and again nothing happens. A paper clip on the top terminals directly on the battery a slight spark then nothing, no protection circuit bad things would happen there
It's not a perfect light, but dangerous it isn't


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 27, 2017)

Cool headlamp and thanks for posting the review!


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 28, 2017)

Zak said:


> If this light sounds good... I suggest reading maukka's review before you buy one.
> 
> The included battery is *not,* in fact protected and those are live contacts on the tailcap. maukka was able to pull 20A from the battery and discharge it to 2.0V with no sign of a protection trip, as well as driving a 2A load from the contacts on the outside of the light. So that's an unprotected 18650 inside a metal tube with live contacts on the outside and a *magnet* behind them for attracting conductive objects. You're then supposed to put this contraption, which is really starting to sound like a pipe bomb about now, in your pocket or wear it on your head.
> 
> ...





Mr Baz said:


> The fact is you can't short it out via the contacts because I submersed it in water and nothing bad happens, you can put a wire right across it and again nothing happens. A paper clip on the top terminals directly on the battery a slight spark then nothing, no protection circuit bad things would happen there
> It's not a perfect light, but dangerous it isn't



Watching the video on you tube Mr Baz posted, the H2r's battery appears to be protected. Among the 50 pictures in this review I can't tell if this lights battery is protected. There must be some potential safety issue to have a " Do Not Short Circuit " warning printed on the magnetic tail cap by Olight.

I no longer use headlamps with magnetic tail caps. One time I put my Spark headlamp on my head and realized one of the razorblades I had been using was stuck to it after having set the light down. I did not get cut but I don't need to worry about cutting my face while working.


----------

